# Coil Packaging



## devdev (6/12/13)

Hi Guys,

Quick question. The coils for EVODs, Vape only BDCCs and Protanks come in a foil lined blister packaging.

Does anyone know why they ship them like this? I guess it stops them from getting damaged somehow, but they are also airtight.

I am wondering if there is any need for them to be sealed like this, or not.

It may be important for how I store coils when they are out of the tank, or it may not be relevant at all.

Any thoughts?


----------



## eviltoy (6/12/13)

Keeps the, sterile methinks

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ET (6/12/13)

yup, sterile and flavour transference. Something i have never been able to get my mom to accept. Happens with uncovered food in a fridge, one food will get contaminated by another foods aroma and therefore taste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## devdev (7/12/13)

Ahhh so I should be grumpy when I buy coils and someone has cut the packaging badly and the coil is no longer sealed 

Ok, so on to my next question - whats the best way to flush flavours out of an EVOD coil when changing flavours?

I have been soaking mine in boiling water, but I can still smell the last flavour on them


----------



## CraftyZA (7/12/13)

devdev said:


> Ahhh so I should be grumpy when I buy coils and someone has cut the packaging badly and the coil is no longer sealed
> 
> Ok, so on to my next question - whats the best way to flush flavours out of an EVOD coil when changing flavours?
> 
> I have been soaking mine in boiling water, but I can still smell the last flavour on them


Get a jar and fill it with a half jack of cheap vodka. After 2 tanks, drop your coil in that. Take new coil. After a while, start taking coils from the jar. I've got about 50 coils in my vodka jar. I've added about 100ml of pg to my half jack vodka.

**edit
Ok, i know I'm starting to sound like a skyblue rep, but i promise, that is not the case.
But if you buy your coils from them, you get a whole box for the price of 2.5 coils from the other place. They don't cut their boxes to capitalize 200% above cost at 30 bucks a coil. So the blister pack is in tact, and every single coil perfectly fresh at half the price.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (7/12/13)

i wanted to get some more coils too...Out of stock


----------



## Melinda (7/12/13)

Yeah we are currently out of stock on the coils, we are saving up to put in a kanger order at the moment


----------



## devdev (7/12/13)

Hahaha Crafty. Vodka doesnt last long in my place. Even the cheap and nasty russian bear's armpit. But I hear what you are saying. You also only hit two tanks per a coil? That's quite intense. Do you notice a difference in using coils for longer than this?


----------



## CraftyZA (7/12/13)

I can actually do about 7 or 8 tanks on a coil if i vape them in a row, but find if i clean them more often i get well over 15 tanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

